# Thread of Daily Grievances



## gail1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Got this idea off another web site I go on dont know if anyone wants to add to it 

Im turning into a *grumpy* old woman

I still cant over the fact that when I did wot I did the other week. I fell for a very nice policeman's line of when I was hypoing and very hot of "Why dont you go outside to cool down" Of course as soon as I stepped out of said door I heard those immortal words "Im detaining you under section 136 of the mental health act"

Dongles that cut out when you are half way thou downloading something


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

It really bugs me when all the lights are happily flashing away on my router, but my computer isn't loading anything! Grrr! Also, people dumping rubbish - someone left a stack of four plastic garden chairs in the middle of the pavement the other day! Why? And people who empty their car ashtrays at the side of the road or their fast food packaging. Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 20, 2010)

My grump is people trying to barge onto the bus when I am trying to get off.  Be polite and let people off the bus first !!

The other one is the amount of people that bang into you when you are walking about!  Today I had on a bright red jacket, my rucksack on my back and was carrying two bags of food shopping...  Really not hard to see me but plenty of people did ...


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Why do my neighbours think its perfectly fine to have a full blown row in the garden when my son is playing out, real bug bare...

Why do the fellas in this house never ever fold things away nicely..


Why is it my son can be quiet for ages then as soon as i make a phonecall he wants to jump all over me..


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Why is it when I come to load the dishwasher ...it is never unloaded!

Why do people keep saying to me 'one chocolate bar/beer/bag of crisps/cake...won't hurt you!!!


----------



## Annimay (Sep 20, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Why is it my son can be quiet for ages then as soon as i make a phonecall he wants to jump all over me..




I have the same problem with my cat - If I'm on the phone he thinks I'm talking to him - he climbs up to my neck and tries to lick my nose (I hope your son doesn't do _that_!)


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Annimay said:


> I have the same problem with my cat - If I'm on the phone he thinks I'm talking to him - he climbs up to my neck and tries to lick my nose (I hope your son doesn't do _that_!)



no no he tryes every other trick in the book but not resorted to licking me lol


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 20, 2010)

My parrot will talk the hind leg off a donkey...but as soon as we get a visitor, she clams up and you cant get a peep out of her


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2010)

ukjohn said:


> My parrot will talk the hind leg off a donkey...but as soon as we get a visitor, she clams up and you cant get a peep out of her



Have you tried filming her John? Or is she camera shy too?


----------



## ypauly (Sep 21, 2010)

I was pressured by the wife into letting the kids have pets. we now have 1 god 2 cats. Guess who has to feed them and walk the dog.

People to hog the middle lane of a motorway, for some reason they have no idea of the problems it causes. Lorries overtaking other porries on a two lane road with one going just half a mile an hour faster than the other.


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 21, 2010)

My grump is the teacher bashing that goes on in the press and media. Yesterday for example the headline lead with 9000 paid over PM wage followed with teachers first, health and police last. 
Yet when we look into the facts what do we find only 17 head teachers out of 20,000 were on a wage bigger Vs 6000+ in health care system! Yet the teachers are always first on the hit list! (just one example)
Most head teachers are no where near even 100,000 as claimed yet this is what we focus upon.... not to mention the cost of the BBC chief exec!
To add to this grump fest I would also like to add my further annoyance with press, gov and the lot of how they ignor and treat primary education as some form of child care as when we talk of schools 9 times out of 10 we are talking only about secondary!
You can guess i am a primary teacher, just fed up with it so I like this grump fest thank you


----------



## gail1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Todays grump is facebook. I will admit Im on here mainly for the chat and thats it. I have my privacy settings hign So why o why do my friends who are all my family keep sending me mafia war requests/ farmville notes etc I dont get the appeal of it, do you think if i post on my wall I dont like such requests and if any one sends me such a request that I will burn there crops and set there farms on fire will go down well LOL. It grates on me that for every such request Im getting an email, I have tried to stop this but still they come so I have set my email so that all facebook emails go straight into my junk mail fodder


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 21, 2010)

AS you see these requests on your wall there should be a cross on the top right of the post, if you click this it should give you the option to stop recieving the notifications from that application.........it may be that its purely user specific and you may have to continue to do it for each user that uses the application.........fingers crossed its not though...........


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2010)

ISPs that advertise 'UP TO 20MB' when what you really get is more like 20kb. Microsoft anything (Blech, Ptooey!), I wish those blessed tax credits would come through so I can afford to be rid of the rotten stuff. Oh yeah, that reminds me, HMR&C, I hate them, I hate them, I hate them!

I'm a grumpy old bat me.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> ISPs that advertise 'UP TO 20MB' when what you really get is more like 20kb. Microsoft anything (Blech, Ptooey!), I wish those blessed tax credits would come through so I can afford to be rid of the rotten stuff. Oh yeah, that reminds me, HMR&C, I hate them, I hate them, I hate them!
> 
> I'm a grumpy old bat me.



Realistically, unless through glass wire, you will never get the speeds they promise.......im with virgin but I have only ever tested a max of about 18MB, in the small hours.....


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Realistically, unless through glass wire, you will never get the speeds they promise.......im with virgin but I have only ever tested a max of about 18MB, in the small hours.....



I wouldn't mind that Novo but our connection has slowed to a crawl over the past few days. I'm alright at work, but our home connection is appalling. There were some wee men digging up the street a week or so back and I'm wondering if they've damaged something.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I wouldn't mind that Novo but our connection has slowed to a crawl over the past few days. I'm alright at work, but our home connection is appalling. There were some wee men digging up the street a week or so back and I'm wondering if they've damaged something.



U can always try powering down the modem, and router if your wireless, then starting it up again....probably wont work as the wire may have been nicked.........


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> ISPs that advertise 'UP TO 20MB' when what you really get is more like 20kb. Microsoft anything (Blech, Ptooey!), I wish those blessed tax credits would come through so I can afford to be rid of the rotten stuff. Oh yeah, that reminds me, HMR&C, I hate them, I hate them, I hate them!
> 
> I'm a grumpy old bat me.



thats a brill one Ali we got told we would get  that from sky and are on about 10


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 21, 2010)

If your paying for a certain speed you at least have to be near the speed off peak.........speedtest.net.......


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 21, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> If your paying for a certain speed you at least have to be near the speed off peak.........speedtest.net.......



I did that at 10pm last night and got a whacking great 3MB. A month ago, it was 15MB. I've called the ISP and they're 'investigating'.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 21, 2010)

Connect using an ethernet cable, then do a speed test. I actually leave my cable connected as constist speed via wireless is impossible.


----------



## am64 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Back to Grumping *

gardeners that come every Tuesday to next door posh flats and make as much noise/fumes as possible with a leaf blower so 
a. The folks in flats know they are getting their moneys worth 
b. The folks in flats let all their neighbours know they are so posh they have weekly gardeners 

and im sure i have ranted about this before BUT WHY blow the leaves around? for the wind to blow them back ...WHY blow them through the hedge into my garden rather than pick them up ??


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2010)

am64 said:


> *Back to Grumping *
> 
> gardeners that come every Tuesday to next door posh flats and make as much noise/fumes as possible with a leaf blower so
> a. The folks in flats know they are getting their moneys worth
> ...



Yes, leaf blowers get right up my nose too! It is such a completely pointless exercise (unless they use the blower to move the leaves into a single pile and then pick them up!). But then, why not use a big brush instead?

Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 21, 2010)

We keep being told to save energy.

If it's so important, why are they installing more and more advertising TV screens in the London underground alongside the escalators? 

Andy


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 21, 2010)

Major grumps for me, people who can't wait for you to get off trains before they get on and all those (rude word) idiots who pull (rude word) huge cases along and are oblivious to anyone else trying to use and already over crowded Northern Line. The Northern Line is not called the Misery Line full of sardine specials for nothing!


----------



## MargB (Sep 22, 2010)

People who don't say thank you when you hold the door open for them but just barge through as if they were royalty!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 22, 2010)

The morons who think that they have the right to take a short cut across my front garden, front doorstop and down my drive to the lane beside my house

Then got the gore to threaten me, because as I've reversed down the drive, they appeared right next to the house where I can't see them so almost run them down

The council muppets who are refusing me permission to fence my garden off, as the gardens are open planned...  Suggested that I took more care when reversing off the drive..  What

We aren't talking about individual who slightly transgress onto my garden by a step or two..  But I've got a well troden pathway right across one conner to the front door, they appear by the edge of the house, I don't process the ability to see through bricks walls...

And when it's a girl with a pushchair and/or a toddler that's lower than the boot of my car how the flippen earth am I supposed to see them???????????


----------



## bev (Sep 22, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> The morons who think that they have the right to take a short cut across my front garden, front doorstop and down my drive to the lane beside my house
> 
> Then got the gore to threaten me, because as I've reversed down the drive, they appeared right next to the house where I can't see them so almost run them down
> 
> ...




Plant a load of trees and bushes in the shape of a maze to get them confused - surely they cant stop you doing that? Put a sign up saying keep off the grass! Or put up a big shed.Bev


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2010)

bev said:


> Plant a load of trees and bushes in the shape of a maze to get them confused - surely they cant stop you doing that? Put a sign up saying keep off the grass! Or put up a big shed.Bev



Berberis bushes'll do the trick. They're full of really nasty thorns! But look nice.

Andy


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 22, 2010)

bev said:


> Plant a load of trees and bushes in the shape of a maze to get them confused - surely they cant stop you doing that?


 
Oh yes they can! They make you dig them up and returf the area.


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 22, 2010)

Grumps.

People who leave trollies in the middle of the isle and walk off to pick things of shelves.

Commercial TV wanting to increase the advertising time from 23 to 27 minutes in the hour.


----------



## MargB (Sep 22, 2010)

What about big containers then?


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

How about all those people who fraudlently claim benefits when they are more than able to work while honest less able people have to struggle.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> How about all those people who fraudlently claim benefits when they are more than able to work while honest less able people have to struggle.



Hopefully they will clamping down soon with all the cuts there threatening.....


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 22, 2010)

MargB said:


> What about big containers then?


 
According to local by-laws thats a No No as well. And according to the local council open plan means just that, open plan. No fencing, flower beds, even bulbs planted in the grass aren't allowed, bushes, shrubs, tree's or an obstruction of any sort unless consent obtained from the council.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would start proceedings to obtain consent.........


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 22, 2010)

Caroline said:


> How about all those people who fraudlently claim benefits when they are more than able to work while honest less able people have to struggle.


 
And not forgetting those who avoid paying Tax.


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 22, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I would start proceedings to obtain consent.........


 


 Never been given since the houses were built in the 1960's. 

Even the drive to the garages isn't fenced off.


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 22, 2010)

My gripes are with the phrase "Actioned". Seriously, things can be done or processed but actioned? "Unlimited" when it clearly isn't is another phrase that annoys me.

Oh engineers that are unable to follow simple instructions and bloated proceedures. too!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Grumps.
> 
> People who leave trollies in the middle of the isle and walk off to pick things of shelves.


People who block access to the shelves and spend ten minutes deciding which pint of milk to buy when I just want to grab one and run.

I watched a woman yesterday pick up at least four cartons of milk, all the same kind and all with the same expiry date, and read the labels before putting them back again and choosing the first one she looked at.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> People who block access to the shelves and spend ten minutes deciding which pint of milk to buy when I just want to grab one and run.
> 
> I watched a woman yesterday pick up at least four cartons of milk, all the same kind and all with the same expiry date, and read the labels before putting them back again and choosing the first one she looked at.



Was she elderly.......?


----------



## harryharry2012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sky box people phoning seven times in one day to tell me my warranty is up now i need to pay an insurance. I do not think so!

Next one is going to get it!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

harryharry2012 said:


> Sky box people phoning seven times in one day to tell me my warranty is up now i need to pay an insurance. I do not think so!
> 
> Next one is going to get it!



That idea seems strange to me........Im with virgin but if anything breaks they fix/replace it, as its still thier property............is it not similar with sky?


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 22, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That idea seems strange to me........Im with virgin but if anything breaks they fix/replace it, as its still thier property............is it not similar with sky?



Unfortunately not. With Virgin, from what I remember, they retain ownership of the box so when you leave they will want it back. With Sky it's effectively yours so once the warranty expires it won't be covered unless you pay extra for it.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> Unfortunately not. With Virgin, from what I remember, they retain ownership of the box so when you leave they will want it back. With Sky it's effectively yours so once the warranty expires it won't be covered unless you pay extra for it.



Gutted, most peolple wont have use for the box (except for those who get the dodgy cards and so on) without an actual sky  subscription........money grabbin so and sos........


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 22, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Gutted, most peolple wont have use for the box (except for those who get the dodgy cards and so on) without an actual sky  subscription........money grabbin so and sos........



I agree, Virgin's approach is definately the better one in my opinion!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 22, 2010)

*Grump...!*

People who park in parent & toddler parking spaces ...with their big hairy teenage brats...or because they are a bit grey around the temples but don't yet qualify for a blue badge space... or just can't be bothered to walk further... or just don't want their nice new car dented so fancy a big space...

...either they really are the most selfish arrogant so&so's around or clearly the penny hasn't dropped that the whole point of those wide spaces is so that you can safely reach into the back of the car (ie get the doors open wide enough!) to get your wriggling baby/toddler out, restrain them (!), get the other one out if necessary & get safely to the shop without having to try & squeeze them out of a 6 inch gap & then dodge traffic doing 'x' million miles an hour across the whole car park!!!   Grrrr. Sorry, that one's a sore point these days - I won't use those spaces unless I have the kids with me & actually need to get them out of the car, I don't see why anyone else should abuse the system either!!

On a similar thread, all the old gits who hog the spaces in our docs surgery because they are 'just popping into town' & don't want to pay for a parking space... meaning if like me you have to drive to the docs you have to pay to park in town (when you can find a space!) & walk back! Grrrrr...

It's like tax dodgers, people who don't insure their cars, benefits cheats, shop lifters, etc etc etc - am I the only person in the world who thinks that if everyone actually obeyed all the laws / rules the world might actually work a bit better?!  Or am I being naive...? 

*Hops off soap box*


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 22, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> People who park in parent & toddler parking spaces ...with their big hairy teenage brats...or because they are a bit grey around the temples but don't yet qualify for a blue badge space... or just can't be bothered to walk further... or just don't want their nice new car dented so fancy a big space...
> 
> ...either they really are the most selfish arrogant so&so's around or clearly the penny hasn't dropped that the whole point of those wide spaces is so that you can safely reach into the back of the car (ie get the doors open wide enough!) to get your wriggling baby/toddler out, restrain them (!), get the other one out if necessary & get safely to the shop without having to try & squeeze them out of a 6 inch gap & then dodge traffic doing 'x' million miles an hour across the whole car park!!!   Grrrr. Sorry, that one's a sore point these days - I won't use those spaces unless I have the kids with me & actually need to get them out of the car, I don't see why anyone else should abuse the system either!!
> 
> ...



I also find this extremely irritating, when I was without child I had no desire to park in these spaces...............


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 22, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Gutted, most peolple wont have use for the box (except for those who get the dodgy cards and so on) without an actual sky subscription........money grabbin so and sos........


 

I used mine for the Freeview channels when my sub expired.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 23, 2010)

The constant story's/ attitude in papers against people who are on sickness benefits. Not all of us are scroungers not all of us are liers. Not all of us have an illness that shows itself to the naked eye, so someone you see who looks ok , just remember that they may be very ill indeed just think about it. Have these people/papers ever tried to live on benefits  or indeed claim them, The form for DLA is over 40 pages long and they want to know the ins and outs of a magpies a**e. Some people before they were ill paid lots and lots of tax and so are entitled to these benefits not that you would think it if you believed some of the things some papers/people say 
I will get off my soapbox now


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2010)

"Health Care Professionals" who know ******-all about type 1 (or any!!!) diabetes & yet who tell me I use too many test strips!!!!  So you have a magic gift of accurately telling what your BG is without testing do you? Do share?!!! 


Snaaaarrrrllll!!


----------



## Old Holborn (Sep 24, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> "Health Care Professionals" who know ******-all about type 1 (or any!!!) diabetes & yet who tell me I use too many test strips!!!! So you have a magic gift of accurately telling what your BG is without testing do you? Do share?!!!
> 
> 
> Snaaaarrrrllll!!


 

You mean you haven't applied for a NHS Crystal Ball !?


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL! Wouldn't dare, it might cost them too much....!!


----------



## gail1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Crisis Team people who say when you ring then o its you again


----------

